# Little bucks anatomy



## Mitransplant (May 11, 2012)

Java Chip had a little buckling almost three weeks ago. I am no pervert so didn't check out his underneath side all that well. Did see him peeing and did dip the cord into the peroxide but that was it till the other day when he climbed up on my lap and I flipped him over like a baby and his legs went stiff and out to the side a little. When that happened I noticed to little things that look like teats . ARE males supposed to have teats close to their penis? Not at all familiar with males so not sure this in normal or is this from inbreeding?   Found out from the breeder I got him from that his grand father is his father. Just wondering. Seems fine other wise to me.   THANKS.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 11, 2012)

As far as I know it is normal. I'm sure more will chime in.


----------



## currycomb (May 11, 2012)

yes, perfectly normal.in fact, you want clean teats on your buck. no split teats, or multiple teats (yes that does happen). he will pass that defect on to his kids. so, one on each side of his man parts


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 11, 2012)

His penis should be under his belly, and his teats (yes, males have teats, just like male humans have nipples) should be up under his back legs, near his testicles.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 11, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> His penis should be under his belly, and his teats (yes, males have teats, just like male humans have nipples) should be up under his back legs, near his testicles.


X2


----------



## Mitransplant (May 11, 2012)

THANK YOU all for telling me he is normal.  I felt rather foolish when I saw them and thought he was a he/she or something. I guess there is a lot more I need to know about goats, HUH?     THANK YOU    THANK YOU    THANK YOU.    My little guy is alright!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (May 12, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> THANK YOU all for telling me he is normal.  I felt rather foolish when I saw them and thought he was a he/she or something. I guess there is a lot more I need to know about goats, HUH?     THANK YOU    THANK YOU    THANK YOU.    My little guy is alright!


They say that any day you learn something is a good day.  When you own goats, every day is a good day cause you learn something new.  Never feel foolish for not knowing something, how can you know if you have never seen something?


----------



## Mitransplant (May 12, 2012)

Very True Mamaboid.   You would think that a 58 year old woman would know her anatomy but guess I slept through that class. LOL   There are SO many people on here who are willing to take the time to advise others who know little and I really appreciate ALL of you out there even if you don't answer some of my questions for what ever reason.  I know there are some of you who take the time to answer all questions KNOWING that we need your help desperately. THANK YOU ALL!

Hope everyone has a VERY HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY tomorrow.  I already know what my daughter is getting me, ANOTHER GOAT!   She found a 4 month old doeling so this new one will be a play mate for Oreo. Can't wait to get her tomorrow afternoon.

AGAIN THANKS to all of you and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 12, 2012)

Oh I'd love a goat for Mother's Day! A purebred registered Kiko doeling would fill the bill! OR a registered buckling......but I am not holding my breath. They are really hard to find around here.


----------



## Mitransplant (May 13, 2012)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL, not just the mothers. Other do the same thing a mother does and may not be a "mother" but who cares. We love you all no matter what gender or roll you play in our lives.  HOPE you all have a GREAT DAY!!!

My little doe isn't going to be registered but that is fine. She is going to be a playmate and a pet.


----------



## mabeane (May 13, 2012)

I am getting a new baby buck (actually two) for Mother's Day and my birthday. Both are ADGA registered with get genetics. We will pick them up Memorial day Weekend...just before my birthday!

I am so excited about getting diversity in my herd!


----------



## Mitransplant (May 13, 2012)

Congrats, Happy Mother's Day and HAPPY BIRTHDAY all in one. Don't forget to POST pictures for everyone to see and oo and aw over.   That is so great, you are adding to your herd.  I don't have what I consider a herd yet. I have two does and a little three week old buck. Now with this other 4 month old doeling I might, just might have to start calling it a herd.   Got the papers from AGS just Friday on the two does. Not sure if I am going to keep them both or sell one since I am getting this new little doeling. Guess I will wait and see.

Can't wait to see pictures of your new little boys. A few more weeks.  Good Luck!


----------

